# fee on my new website, please



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

I re design my website, can I get some feedback 
Thank you

www.amvisionprint.net


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I assume you know your "order now" links don't work. Will "Testimonials" and "Promotional Products" be links? Its hard to judge the site at this point because so many of the links aren't working. I can't get a feel for the flow of the site. I would make the logo text stand out more and capitalize "Us" in 'About Us" and capitalize your street name in your address. I don't know what the image is for sublimation. What is "File Check"? Some pages contain template information and Latin text. 

I would do more work, add more text, get everything linked, remove all unused template information and post again.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

SunEmbroidery said:


> I assume you know your "order now" links don't work. Will "Testimonials" and "Promotional Products" be links? Its hard to judge the site at this point because so many of the links aren't working. I can't get a feel for the flow of the site. I would make the logo text stand out more and capitalize "Us" in 'About Us" and capitalize your street name in your address. I don't know what the image is for sublimation. What is "File Check"? Some pages contain template information and Latin text.
> 
> I would do more work, add more text, get everything linked, remove all unused template information and post again.


Thank you for your feeback, I sent all of these to the person who is doing it for me


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

edward1210 said:


> Thank you for your feeback, I sent all of these to the person who is doing it for me


can you please tell me with one?
_Some pages contain template information and Latin text. _
Thank you


----------



## digitizingninjas (Aug 19, 2016)

Here are pages list

Blog – Amvisionprint
Esliproser postcards – Amvisionprint
Template: Sticky – Amvisionprint

It seems your designer uploaded readymade theme and demo contents which indexed by Google which is not good web design practice

You would also like to take license key of used theme from your designer so that site should be updated 
Print Cards – print card


----------



## digitizingninjas (Aug 19, 2016)

Here are pages list

Blog – Amvisionprint
Esliproser postcards – Amvisionprint
Template: Sticky – Amvisionprint

It seems your designer uploaded readymade theme and demo contents which indexed by Google which is not good web design practice

You would also like to take license key of used theme from your designer so that site should be updated 
Print Cards – print card


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Should I (a potential customer) be seeing the information at the bottom left sidebar on the Privacy and Delivery pages? It starts with "Meta". If so I don't understand it.


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

seems nice what designer are you using?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Some of the wording of your text is awkward. For example "Choose the design path that is right before upload file". I would change "upload" to "uploading". Also "HOW WE MAKE PRINTING AS EASY". I would drop "as".


----------



## allan373 (Nov 12, 2016)

edward1210 said:


> I re design my website, can I get some feedback
> Thank you
> 
> www.amvisionprint.net


I can't see any social media buttons on your website,maybe there is if you are logged-in?Facebook or Tweeter Buttons will add tremendous value to your site.


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi,

I see you using our system t-shirt designer. We updated version 4.1.3, you can update now.

I see some problem with home page.

1. Banner is not good when change scrollbar.
2. Space of icon "Upload Your Design", "Checkout - Order" and line
3. Copyright theme (link image https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3ONPodp-cOSTUdzSEsxTE50bmM/view?usp=drivesdk)
4. I think you can add button "Start Designing" in box "HOW WE MAKE PRINTING EASY". This button help client easy to design product.

I hope it is can help you. Good luck with your site.


----------



## DorisDoyle (Nov 17, 2016)

I too print my T shirts at amvisionprint.


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

The person who created the site for me , want to charge to update it, also to add the social media icons


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Your site should be updated frequently to have a chance of doing well in the rankings. I would get that person to teach you how to update it or start learning yourself. Make changes to a copy and upload to a test url until you're confident about making changes.


----------



## CnSki (Sep 19, 2009)

Need to use spellcheck. Printers should NOT have any typos ~ LOL
Department missed spelled on drop down tab.


----------

